# Is This Sewer?



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

This in the driveway we are parked in. I wondered if it's the sewer and if I could dump in it using my flojet pump.


Untitled by RCornmesser, on Flickr


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Open it up and take a look....


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like a water shut off


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You "could" dump into that....however, you might not like the mess after you are done.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Around here the "S" in the casting means "sewer". However, your casting is pretty small for a sanitary sewer access--around here the access sewer lids tend to be 24" - 30" in diameter. That's so the clean-out machine can get its rotating rod/brush/scraper stuff down the hole...

Water here has a "W" in the casting and is relatively small (maybe 6" diameter); usually under that casting is a shutoff, either to the house served by that tap, and maybe containing the water meter, or it's a bigger shutoff valve that enables the water folks to isolate a length of supply line...

I agree w/others--just take your screwdriver and pry the lid up and see what is under there. Just be very careful putting it back so that you don't get a finger squished between the lid and the side. That's painful....Don't ask how we know...


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Typically" S denotes sewer HOWEVER different jurisdictions use their own markings. I am assuming that the person is utilizing public utilities.
As another suggested open it and look in. Be sure to use a mirror







(to reflect the sun







) for a clear view of what you are dealing with (or strong flashlight - mirror works the best). 
If this is a water valve you should see a square head 3 feet or so below the grade-sometimes deeper. 
If this a sewer clean out it should be a straight pipe and can be 3 feet or deeper to the main run. I have seen these installed as much as 28 feet below grade. 
If this is a sewer clean out you should be able to dump into it with out any problem. 
Providing the locals don't have an issue with it. (legal disclaimer







)


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

In our municipality,a small cover like that is called a lamphole instead of a manhole.It's at the beginning or high point of a sewer line where you don't need access like a manhole would give you.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Isn't the word "plundry" on that cap? I would think it's a sewer.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

It looks like the word "foundry" to me. I think those letters are the name of the foundry that cast the cap...


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that S would be sewer.

The question is... Is it a Pipe? or Is it a valve?

We have those around our neighborhood...and they just lead to a valve for isolating/testing the Low Pressure sewer lines.

Many municipalities use pump stations...we have until April/May to install one in our yard and convert our septic system over to the pump station. It has a macerator w/ float switches that pump the waste water out to the lines along the road. There is a valve out by the road under a hatch like the one that you're looking at.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

OK, so I popped the cover and it's an elbow directly underneath the cap. So I can't tell exactly what it is. Looking around the street and around the neighborhood, I would say it's sewer. I found water valve and such marked as water on them, and big sewer man hole covers had the S and the same blue paint on them. They also said Sewer on the big ones. Same said Vavle under the S. So I guess that clears it up.

I did not end up using it though. I was a bit nervous. Instead of I went with the Flojet RV waste pump. Worked great right into the toilet no issues.

You can read my full review here. http://hasbeenthere.com/2010/12/01/flojet-rv-waste-pump-review/


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

So when you opened it up, did you notice any distinguishable odors?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The fact it went to an elbow and there were no obvious signs of a valve I would go with sewer.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Justman said:


> So when you opened it up, did you notice any distinguishable odors?


Not really.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Snag a water hose and turn it on, see if it fills up at all before dumping.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

spepi said:


> Open it up and take a look....


more like - open it and take a smell ... LOL

Looks like a water cutoff valve cover to me though


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Y-Guy said:


> Snag a water hose and turn it on, see if it fills up at all before dumping.


I leave here tomorrow so it doesn't really matter I guess since I already dumped. I chickened out since I didn't know the city regs on dumping and such. I just used the Flojet in to the toilet.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Sounds like a episode of Vacation:
Do a Randy Quaid..an shove that sewer hose down there an let 'er rip...







.gif[/img].gif" />


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Sounds like a episode of Vacation:
> Do a Randy Quade..an shove that sewer hose down there an let 'er rip...
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA ewww nasty. I am not about polluting, that's why I opted not to try it.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

If you did then you need to get this tee shirt:
Christmas Vacation Sewer Dump


----------



## 2011 keystone outback boy (Feb 19, 2011)

you mean you dont want to end up like the guy in the movie rv where he takes his rented motorhome to the dump station and ends up making a huge gyser of seweage?....

at least i think the name of the movie is rv.... i should know i own it, but the name kinda escapes me


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Yep, RV with Robin Williams. As far as regulations goes, most towns frond upon dumping the tanks into the sewer system except at an approved dump site. If you have a sewer clean out that would be usable but the fear is that someone would do a Christmas Vacation thing and dump it down a storm sewer, that's why the regs against dumping. When you get back you could call up city hall and asked about regulations and see if this is a connection to the sewer. I know how nice it is to be able to take your time to really wash out the black tank and get things clean.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I just use the FLojet into their toilet. Works very well with no one calling the cops on me.


----------

